# Liliac



## MedPretzel (Jul 24, 2005)

5 GALLON BATCH - Lilac Wine


15 quarts lilac petals, no stems or greens
12 lbs. sugar
5 tbs. acid blend
2 tsp. tannin
5 gallons water, boiling
4 tsp. yeast nutrient


Lalvin 72B-something yeast


1. Place flowers, sugar in primary and pour boiling water over them. Stir the dickens out of it so the sugar dissolves well.
2. Stir well and place lid on and let cool for 24 hours. 
3. Add remaining ingredients, Sprinkle yeast on top. After 12 hours, stir the yeast in the rest of the must.
4. On day 7 or thereabouts (SG 1.020 or so), take out the flowers and rack to secondary. Put bung in place with airlock. 
5. Rack when noteable sediment is seen.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 24, 2005)

Yikes!





I added SuperKleer (from George!!) today to my lilac, because I've been having difficulties clearing it...





This is what it looks like. Is this normal?


----------



## fasteddy999 (Sep 28, 2005)

Beautiful color, are the white deposits on the outside 
or inside of the carboy? If their on the inside it could it 
be pectin? I see alot of lees I think its time to rack.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

I doubt if it is pectin from Lilac petals. I think the finings didn't get dissolved well and stuck to the side of the carboy.


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 28, 2005)

After you have added finings and let things settle can you stir it all up again 
and expect it to settle a second time?


----------



## Hippie (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes, this usually works, but if you are doing a kit, do it exactly as the instructions say.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2005)

Ohhhhhh Lilac...I thought Martina was making an "Ice Wine"


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 4, 2005)

Tastes great, I have to say!


Bottled it a few days ago! Smell is fantabulous!


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 6, 2005)

Here's a pic of the few 187 bottles I've got. Stinkie, 2 have your name on it!


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 9, 2008)

<DIV id=ms__id17>End result looks perty good there



.
<DIV id=ms__id18>
<DIV id=ms__id20>Ihave a 3gallon batchstill sitting butI never had any of the white stuff on the sides of my carboy like that. I did use a slightly diffrent recpie though.
<DIV id=ms__id108>*3 gals*
<DIV id=ms__id107>3.5 gallons of lilac flowers
<DIV id=ms__id109>3 gallons of water
<DIV id=ms__id111>1.3 cups of lemon juice
<DIV id=ms__id103>EC-1118 chamagne yeast
<DIV id=ms__id105>3 table spoons of yeast nutrient
<DIV id=ms__id113>1 Table spoon of Pectic enzyme
<DIV id=ms__id114>And ofcourse sugar to a target of 16% alch.
<DIV id=ms__id22>
<DIV id=ms__id19>It's been averey good fermentation and has cleared quite well.
<DIV id=ms__id27>
<DIV id=ms__id28>The bouquet and flavor so far is impressive and im shure this wine will be one of myannual brew projects.
<DIV id=ms__id15>
<DIV id=ms__id17>
<DIV id=ms__id16>http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm203/shoukah1977/073008_22511.jpg
<DIV id=ms__id15>
<DIV id=ms__id69>More detail here.
<DIV id=ms__id71>
<DIV id=ms__id70>http://www.brew-wineforum.com/shwmessage.aspx?ForumID=11&amp;MessageID=84391*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------

